# WTB Bow fishing Boat



## CASINGHAWK (Jan 18, 2010)

Good morning, me and a few others are looking to purchase a boat between 18-22 foot. Let me know if any of you are selling one. Boat does not have to be set up for bowfishing yet. Just want a good wide boat that will be suitable.

Please PM or email me any offers!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

*Airboat*

I have 18'x8' air ranger that's putting out 580hp. It's already setup for bowfishing. Three seats up three man chair down low. 8 metal halide lights.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes sir and a **** nice one too.


----------



## CASINGHAWK (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info on your air boat. We are goign to stick with a center console with a outboard. Will use this boat for more than just hunting.


----------

